# Canadian looking for Spanish Residency



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I am a Canadian and am presently on a 6 month student visa in Spain now. I am learning Spanish. I am very impressed with the lifestyle here and would like to stay for several years if possible. 

I don't wish to try and get work here and frankly I am old enough that I don't really require work. Can anyone tell me what steps I should take to try and get Spanish residency (if it is at all possible)?

thanks,
nigel


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Embajada de España en Ottawa

Visa for Spain : General, Investment, Retirement Visa, and Holiday Visas in Spain: Spain Expat

These might help you to begin your search.

As far as I know, you can apply for a residence-only visa as long as you can prove you have enough funds to support yourself (I don't know how much they feel is reasonable) and you have private health insurance so you won't have to use the public health care system here. But there are other options e.g. retirement or research, so you might find one of those suits your circumstances better.

You might contact the Canadian embassy in Spain to ask them if they know; or the Spanish embassy in Canada as they would know.

Maybe someone who has direct experience of this will be along shortly. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NigelRussco said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Canadian and am presently on a 6 month student visa in Spain now. I am learning Spanish. I am very impressed with the lifestyle here and would like to stay for several years if possible.
> 
> ...


we had a US citizen here asking about an Artist Visa last week & I found this article Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration

I wonder if this bit might be relevant - I know it's not Canada, but I can't imagine the rules would be so very different


> Non-Lucrative Residence Permit
> 
> The non-lucrative residence permit of Spain is granted to people who want to establish their own residence in this country. However, they are not allowed to make any commercial activities in the republic of Spain. To become a Spanish resident, the candidates must gain all the rights obtainable to European residents. This type of permit is not available to everybody. To have this permit, foreign nationals must have a minimum of 75 thousand US dollars as annual income and an extra 15 thousand US dollars per year for additional candidates.


as Bristolbrett says, the only definitive answer would come from the embassy


----------

